# Vitamin D



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

I see a lot of postings in regards to Vitamin D and I don't quite understand where it comes into play. Then I remembered my doc ran a D test for me July last year. Vit D 25 hydroxy D3 was 42 and D2 was <4, is this bad? I take vitamin D 5000iu daily and have for at least 10 years maybe upon the suggestion of a previous doctor, but never really had is spelled out why. Any info would be great! I will go search the boards now!!


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Anybody? Lol


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. Could you also post your lab's ranges for those test results?


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh yes, my bad: there are three line items listed, only one has a range

7/22/14:

Vitamin D 25 Hydroxy D3 : 42

Vitamin D 25 Hydroxy D2 : <4

25 HydroxyVitaminD: 30-100 ng/ml Value: 42

Also checked calcium from a recent test dated 7/21/15:

Calcium: Range 8.5-10.7 mg/dl: Value 9.0

Not sure if calcium plays into Vitamin d as well from what I am reading? Just trying to tie all the info together and better understand what I am working with and how to advocate for myself.

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's interesting that you've been supplementing Vitamin D for years, but your lab result is still pretty low in the range.

We've had several posters here who have felt pretty crappy with low Vitamin D results. How do you feel?


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, in all honesty, I feel horrid. I have fell like S**% for years really. Kinda sad, but in a sense, I am used to it.

The other thing I was wondering, on my recent TSH and T4 test (posted in signature) both are on the higher end. Isn't it usually TSH is high and T4 lower?

I have requested from my Dr. that we add the T/FT3 to next tests that are coming up in a week or so. Also waiting on US findings as we speak.

I finally reached a point with my health that I am sick of being complacent and assuming the Dr. will care for the best of your health. it just isn't the case. I have had these thyroid issues for 15 years, take a large med dose and want to find some answers and improve my life if I can.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have a high free t4 and a high TSH, odd are that your free t3 is low. Vit D, as I understand it, is important in the conversion process...low Vit D means your body probably has trouble converting t4 to t3. That's often why when people increase their Vit D, they feel better.

I'm not well-versed in how to raise that Vit D level...it may be that you just need to add in a t3 med.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you Joplin, Definitely why I am looking to have the Dr. test if for me this next time. I think she already thinks I am crazy, so she just kinda goes along with what I ask most the time- lol. Depending what the Free t3 says, it will be interesting to see if she is willing to add cytomel if needed. I am not sure how much she actually knows about thyroid management or not.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I tried to look through some of your previous posts to see if I could piece things together, but unfortunately, I can only see 5 of them. One said you were going to possibly get some labs done at the end of July. Were you able to do so? Can you post ALL of your results so we can take a look at the bigger picture?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I have typically low Vitamin D (I supplement with 5,000iu a day and am up into the 60's now) and am a poor converter of T3. Like Octavia said, do you have a recent list of all of your lab results? I'm wondering what your last Free T3 was and if you've ever had antibodies tested.


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Jenny, Recent labs are in my signature and then up in this post. Doctor has not tested my T3 or FT3 at all in the last several years, so that is about to change. I have really old labs, not sure if that helps at all, they go back to 2011, they are only TSH and Free T4 though. Only reason I got TPO was because I think they were looking for lupus and that one got thrown in there.

From Signature:

TSH on 7/2015 was 33.77

FT4 Dec 2014 was 1.0- which is usually lowest I run. Usually 1.3-1.6

TPO on 7/20/15 was greater than 2000 when it says range is <5.5 IU/ml

Vitamin D 25 Hydroxy D3 42

Vitamin D 25 Hydroxy D2 <4

25 Hydroxy VitaminD : range 30-100 ng/dl my value 42

Calcium Range 8.5-10.7 nm/dl: my value 9.0

no other thyroid tests run

waiting on a thyroid US from Friday


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Ultrasound per doctor said appears normal, no nodules. So I guess that is clear? That was via email today. And apparently she is one who doesn't believe in checking T3's as she said it has nothing to do with diagnosing and medicating for thyroid. So this will be a problem. I will definitely have to find another Dr. If she is not willing to be open to working with me.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

So...how is your doctor dosing your meds if you aren't getting regular labs done but you don't feel well?


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

TSH only. It has been fluctuating up and down quite a bit over the last couple years. I have gone up and down on 175 and 200 levothyroxine...the TSH and free T4 they test each time, but never the threes.. Clearly now I am wondering if not feeling well comes from not converting properly.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That would be my next thing to explore, for sure!


----------



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes, clearly with her I am in for a battle though, she said we will check free t3 once and we don't need to again from there. Unfortunately the insurance I have, I am limited to their doctors. I would have to go outside my insurance and pay full cost to find a doctor outside their group. Who knows, maybe they have someone within their group who is more willing to listen. We will see. I can fire some research at her if I need to I guess to justify my position. I think I mentioned in this or another post I think she already thinks I am crazy. I broke down in tears last time I was in her office and her answer to that was Prozac.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Thancock760 said:


> Yes, clearly with her I am in for a battle though, she said we will check free t3 once and we don't need to again from there. Unfortunately the insurance I have, I am limited to their doctors. I would have to go outside my insurance and pay full cost to find a doctor outside their group. Who knows, maybe they have someone within their group who is more willing to listen. We will see. I can fire some research at her if I need to I guess to justify my position. I think I mentioned in this or another post I think she already thinks I am crazy. I broke down in tears last time I was in her office and her answer to that was Prozac.


Her answer to you crying in her office should have been you are over stressed and the fact she's tossing out Prozac is a bad sign.

I don't know how much labs cost in your area but it would be worth looking into and seeing you can afford to get them done to shove them at her.

If she still doesn't listen at that point, most insurance companies allow for a second opinion and I would call them up to get one. She is not treating it appropriately, not monitoring your condition and you can point out to them that receiving proper treatment now will save them a lot of money overall.

I actually did have a doctor like her in the VA and it was probably the most terrible thing I ever experienced. After two years of her care I honestly felt like I was going insane. When I moved and ended up in the ER it took the local doctor one visit to realize I had honest physical issues like hyperparathyrodism and thyroid problems. Not to mention other issues discovered later on. It's not worth dealing with a doctor that treats you like that and I would push for a second opinion.


----------

